# How Do You Remove Carpet From a B5 Audi?



## PaulKim (Sep 30, 2006)

just got a S4 and the carpet is all torn up so i got one from a salvage yard
i've been looking around to see if anyone has a DIY on how to do it but i'm not having too much luck. 
kinnda a noob so if someone could provide me with a link or somthing.
thanx


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Remove Carpet From a B5 Audi? (PaulKim)*

un bolt everything... seats, pillar panels, center console etc... and remove.... It will take a full day to do....
If you need DIY steps for items like the console I can help, but most of the process if faily self explanitory as if it looks in the way, it needs to come out.


----------



## PaulKim (Sep 30, 2006)

i took the seats and plastic panels and the center console but i'm wondering if i need to take the radio out. thanx for the quick reply btw


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (PaulKim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulKim* »_i took the seats and plastic panels and the center console but i'm wondering if i need to take the radio out. thanx for the quick reply btw

I'm going to say yes,,,, the carpet goes under the center console and wraps around the opening for the shifter. You will need to remove the radio but even harder to remove is the HVAC controller. It has 4 hidden spring clips that are a bitch to release.


----------



## PaulKim (Sep 30, 2006)

that's so much work...>.<
is there actually a DIY out there?


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (PaulKim)*

for removing the carpet of the center console? If the later I have on I can email you.


----------



## PaulKim (Sep 30, 2006)

i managed to change the carpet
i cut half of it and replaced the back half because the back was bad
didn't know what to do and it seemed to work out ok i guess
saved me alot of time 
i guess i was being lazy but hey, it worked thanx Bro in Arm


----------

